# Thoughts on this slave build?



## Mattzart (Mar 30, 2018)

Looking to host my Spitfire, Berlin Woodwinds, Brass and perc libraries on a slave. I've built quite a few gaming PCs over 14+ years, but never have I specifically built something for music, so looking for some feedback on this.

https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16811139018 (Tower)
https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16813157793 (Mobo)
https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16819117728 (CPU)
https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16817438054 (PSU)
https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820232091 (RAM)
https://m.newegg.com/products/234-000G-000W6 (HD)
https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16833122610 (Ethernet switch)
https://m.newegg.com/products/9SIA6ZP56X3111 (Ethernet cable x2)

I might squeeze an SSD in there for just the OS (windows 10 home), but I'm not really falling over myself for one, to be honest. Also, is a video card needed for a slave?

My current PC is a i5 3570k OC'd to 4ghz, GTX 1070 and 8GB DDR3 RAM and looking to bump it up to 32gb, though.

Edit: or this MOBO/CPU combo for the slave?
https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16813157738 (MOBO)
https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16819117726 (CPU)


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 30, 2018)

Mattzart said:


> Looking to host my Spitfire, Berlin Woodwinds, Brass and perc libraries on a slave. I've built quite a few gaming PCs over 14+ years, but never have I specifically built something for music, so looking for some feedback on this.
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16811139018 (Tower)
> https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16813157793 (Mobo)
> ...



what your price point? 

i dont think you need a ethernet swith. 1 cross over cable should be able to connect both computers.


----------



## Mattzart (Mar 30, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> what your price point?
> 
> i dont think you need a ethernet swith. 1 cross over cable should be able to connect both computers.



I would love to stay under $1k, but realistically I know I'm looking at well above that to get into the high end, so I'm hoping to maybe stay around $1000-$1500, that way maybe I can add a 2nd copy of the slave some time down the line and not have my lady hate me.

Cross over cable as in Ethernet port to Ethernet port? I'm super new to this whole slave business, so I wanna do it right : )


----------

